# [SOLVED] Windows 7 Mapped Drive Credentials Problem



## HarvMan (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi,

My client uses a D-Link DNS-323 NAS with 3 Dell Vostro Windows 7 Professional (64-bit) desktops. Each user account has a startup batch file with net use commands to map their shares to the NAS, which functions properly. Windows Explorer shows all shares connected and each share is accessible on the NAS.

One of the computers has a separate Backup account, and hard drive, for the daily backup using Backup4all Professional v4.5.245. Similar to above, it also uses a separate startup batch file to map drives.

The problem we encounter is that in Backup4all, there is a screen to select the “Source” folders to be backed up. Each share appears with a red x, indicating there is no network connection (see image below). Clicking on each share prompts for a password and is also check marked to remember.

However, if the computer is restarted or the Backup account is logged off, the credentials are lost and must be re-established in Backup4all.

Windows credential manager shows all of the above share information and the persistence is “Enterprise”.

I have researched Windows 7 security settings and have revised local policy, with no improvement:
Network security: LAN Manager authentication level -> Send NTLM response only
Network security: Minimum session security for NTLM SSP based (including secure RPC) clients -> No minimum
Network security: Minimum session security for NTLM SSP based (including secure RPC) servers -> No minimum

And the following policy setting is already Disabled:
Network access: Do not allow storage of passwords and credentials for network authentication

Thanks in advance for any help on this!


----------



## HarvMan (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Mapped Drive Credentials Problem*

Some additional information:

Windows Explorer shows all drives properly connected and the shares are accessible. Here is the startup batch file content:

net use N: \\NAS1\Keith <password> /USER:NAS1\Keith /PERSISTENT:YES
net use R: \\NAS2\Evan <password> /USER:NAS2\Evan /PERSISTENT:YES
net use S: \\NAS3\BWQM <password> /USER:NAS3\Keith /PERSISTENT:YES
net use V: \\NAS4\Ken <password> /USER:NAS4\Ken /PERSISTENT:YES
net use W: \\NAS5\Holly <password> /USER:NAS5\Holly /PERSISTENT:YES
net use X: \\NAS6\Debbie <password> /USER:NAS6\Debbie /PERSISTENT:YES

Windows 7 Hosts file: This technique is necessary to prevent a single Windows account using multiple user credentials! 

# Define virtual NAS devices for running Backup4all
192.168.0.210 NAS1 # NAS alias for drive N: Keith
192.168.0.210 NAS2 # NAS alias for drive R: Evan
192.168.0.210 NAS3 # NAS alias for drive S: BWQM
192.168.0.210 NAS4 # NAS alias for drive V: Ken
192.168.0.210 NAS5 # NAS alias for drive W: Holly
192.168.0.210 NAS6 # NAS alias for drive X: Debbie

Backup4all is started and minimized on the task bar at startup. If I go into Backup4all properties to Add Folder, each network drive shows the red x.


----------



## HarvMan (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Mapped Drive Credentials Problem*

After some further dickering we discovered a bizarre solution. 

Essentially we created a task in Task Scheduler. The Trigger is "At log on of any user" and the Action is to "Start a program", the program being the startup batch file.

I still don't understand why it is necessary to rerun the startup batch file, but it resolved this issue!

Hopefully a Microsoft guru in this forum can explain. Thanks!


----------



## HarvMan (Feb 10, 2008)

Update:
The startup batch file, apparently, does not run as administrator - even though the user account has administrative rights.

The Task Scheduler item, however, was setup to run as administrator!


----------

